# Java Eingabe auf FTP Server übergeben



## MultyKillerR (9. Jul 2015)

Guten Tag Java Community.

Wie ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt bin ich ein Blutiger Anfänger, 
Ich habe eine Frage: (Wie) Kann man Benutzereingaben die in einem JOptionPane.showInputDialog eingegeben wurden auf einem FTP Server hochgeladen werden?

Währe Nett wenn jemand eine Antwort parat hätte für mich.

Multy


----------



## Maggot (9. Jul 2015)

Hallo. Du musst eine Verbindung zum FTP Server herstellen und dort dann deine Sachen ausführen. Schau dir dazu diesen Link an: http://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-net/apidocs/org/apache/commons/net/ftp/FTPClient.html


----------



## MultyKillerR (9. Jul 2015)

Vielen dank für die Antwort, ich werde es sofort mal austesten. Ich melde mich wenn es geklappt hat.

Multy


----------



## MultyKillerR (13. Jul 2015)

Ich habe eine Antwort bzw ein "Example" gefunden und dann so abgeändert das es für mich stimmt.


----------



## Thallius (13. Jul 2015)

Ich hoffe Dir ist klar, dass du solche Software ausschließlich für eigene Zwecke benutzen solltest. Sonst gibst du jedem anderen Zugriff auf Deinen Server, da die Zugangsdaten in der Software stehen.

Gruß

Claus


----------

